# Bare Knuckle Juggernauts vs Pegasus/Sentient



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

Both seem to be offering similar things in clarity across all the strings, tightness, versatility, etc.

So has anyone used both? I would be using these in a basswood bodied rg7321, but obviously make suggestions on which would compliment different woods for other users...

I'm looking for something that can go from death metal (mainly in the bridge) to jazz (mainly in the neck)....and yes i do like to 'djent' occaisionally 

Thanks to all those that will reply


----------



## Fretless (Dec 28, 2013)

The juggernauts are nice in my opinion, but through my setup the sounded a little muffled on their high end even when running cleans (however I couldn't test them in the same guitar as my pegasus/sentient set as the guitar isn't mine) but they had a nice low-mid range. The pegasus in my opinion are a little more balanced and are what I work with when I do 7 string songs (super rarely as the bands I always end up in don't like extended range. sucks right?). 

However, for what you want I would recommend the sentient/pegasus comboo, but you should also look into the nazgul/sentient setup which will probably work better for death metal.


----------



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

I was thinking the juggs might work for me cause i use VSTs for recording so its all processed like his Axe FX, and my guitar being basswood like a lot of his. 
Although i have heard people not really liking the cleans of the juggs, i really like Misha's sound sample...and the concept of combining alnico and ceramic is genious (to me anyway)

On the other hand i've been loving the seymour duncan demos too! Maybe i'm just not too picky with distorted tones cause i like both a lot??  I think its mainly the clean tones i'm worried about cause i dont wanna have to turn the volume knob down loads each time i play clean..

I've looked at the nazgul but i think its too high output for what i play, i also use a lot of extensions with a distorted bridge tone, death metal was just an extreme to put across the versatility i want haha


----------



## Watty (Dec 28, 2013)

If you think you might be swayed by the popular opinion of the juggernaut clean on the neck, try the VHII. Apparently that's what he based it on. I've tried it in a few different guitars an absolutely loved it....


----------



## Whammy (Dec 28, 2013)

justallama said:


> I was thinking the juggs might work for me cause i use VSTs for recording so its all processed like his Axe FX, and my guitar being basswood like a lot of his.
> Although i have heard people not really liking the cleans of the juggs, i really like Misha's sound sample...and the concept of combining alnico and ceramic is genious (to me anyway)
> 
> On the other hand i've been loving the seymour duncan demos too! Maybe i'm just not too picky with distorted tones cause i like both a lot??  I think its mainly the clean tones i'm worried about cause i dont wanna have to turn the volume knob down loads each time i play clean..
> ...



The Juggernaut is not the first pickup to combine Alnico and Ceramic magnets.
Tony Iommi's signature humbucker uses ceramic & alnico II magnets which was first made around 1997.

The flavour of the month seems to be the Juggernauts and Nazgul/Pegasus/Sentient sets. Can't argue with good advertising I guess.
However there are a lot more pickups out there that may or may not be better suited to you.

Try not to base your opinion on highly polished pickup demos. They can give you an idea of the tonal characteristics of the pickup but it _will_ sound different running through a different rig, even if the body wood is the same (wood is an organic material which can be affected in many different ways thus even guitars made out of the same wood type can sound different).

I'm not saying those pickups won't work in your set-up.
I'm just saying that there are a lot of options out there. BKP themselves offer a very broad range of pickups. Pickups like the Black Hawk, Warpig & Nailbomb are all other valid options.


----------



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

Whammy said:


> The Juggernaut is not the first pickup to combine Alnico and Ceramic magnets.
> Tony Iommi's signature humbucker uses ceramic & alnico II magnets which was first made around 1997.
> 
> The flavour of the month seems to be the Juggernauts and Nazgul/Pegasus/Sentient sets. Can't argue with good advertising I guess.
> ...



Interesting fact about the Iommi pickup cheers..

Though I agree i should look a bit further than just these two brands, I haven't found many places I can get other 7 string pickups for a decent price, seems like no one like 7 strings in the UK :L I have considered the nailbombs actually, I just wanted to hear a comparison between these two because there seems to lack one


----------



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

Watty said:


> If you think you might be swayed by the popular opinion of the juggernaut clean on the neck, try the VHII. Apparently that's what he based it on. I've tried it in a few different guitars an absolutely loved it....



Ohhh I thought they were basing it on the dimarzios he had, only pimping em out  I'll look into them, I had only previously looked at the 'contemporary' pickups bare knuckle offer


----------



## Whammy (Dec 28, 2013)

justallama said:


> Interesting fact about the Iommi pickup cheers..
> 
> Though I agree i should look a bit further than just these two brands, I haven't found many places I can get other 7 string pickups for a decent price, seems like no one like 7 strings in the UK :L I have considered the nailbombs actually, I just wanted to hear a comparison between these two because there seems to lack one



There's loads of 7-string players in the UK  Shops stocking them is another thing. Buying online is normally cheaper.
They lack a detailed comparison because they're new. In time you'll start to see videos being uploaded.


----------



## justallama (Dec 28, 2013)

Haha everyone I know (besides 2 music teachers at school) only found out 7 string guitars existed through me!!  yeahh i'll buy online, but even then shipping can't be that reasonable, I'm 16 years old with no income but weekly pocket money so I'm always low on cash  thats very, very true..someone will have the time and effort to buy both and use both..hopefully


----------



## Whammy (Dec 28, 2013)

justallama said:


> Haha everyone I know (besides 2 music teachers at school) only found out 7 string guitars existed through me!!  yeahh i'll buy online, but even then shipping can't be that reasonable, I'm 16 years old with no income but weekly pocket money so I'm always low on cash  thats very, very true..someone will have the time and effort to buy both and use both..hopefully



You might want to consider some DiMarzio pickups if money is a bit tight. I personally love DiMarzio pickups and they also have some great options.

I know you mentioned styles you'd like the pickups to be able to do, but what is the main style for yourself?


----------



## justallama (Dec 30, 2013)

Whammy said:


> You might want to consider some DiMarzio pickups if money is a bit tight. I personally love DiMarzio pickups and they also have some great options.
> 
> I know you mentioned styles you'd like the pickups to be able to do, but what is the main style for yourself?



Yeahh I've looked into them as well, everyone seems to love the CL/LF combo..

Well I'm in a jazz band at school, and my solo stuff varies throughout a lot of metal genres, but swaying more towards prog, djent or technical death metal


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 30, 2013)

I've heard from several people the Pegasus loves mahogany, and the nazgul more for medium weight woods like ibanez basswood.


----------



## Whammy (Dec 30, 2013)

justallama said:


> Yeahh I've looked into them as well, everyone seems to love the CL/LF combo..
> 
> Well I'm in a jazz band at school, and my solo stuff varies throughout a lot of metal genres, but swaying more towards prog, djent or technical death metal



Well for everything you mentioned I'd say the CL/LF set it the way to go.
Being in a jazz band I think you would really appreciate this set.
Plus they are versatile and are commonly used in the other genres you mentioned by numerous bands.

Another option (but fairly similar) is the new Illuminator set by DiMarzio. Both sets belong to Petrucci


----------



## Taylord (Dec 30, 2013)

It sounds like both sets were designed with a few common goals in mind. My friend just got the SD set in his basswood Ibby 7 and seems to be pretty happy with them so far. I don't think you would be disappointed with either set though. I haven't gotten to try out enough stuff to be able to say BKP is better just because or anything like that. Interested to hear what route you end up going!


----------



## justallama (Jan 2, 2014)

Whammy said:


> Well for everything you mentioned I'd say the CL/LF set it the way to go.
> Being in a jazz band I think you would really appreciate this set.
> Plus they are versatile and are commonly used in the other genres you mentioned by numerous bands.
> 
> Another option (but fairly similar) is the new Illuminator set by DiMarzio. Both sets belong to Petrucci



Thing is, from what I've found online, the dimarzios aren't really much cheaper than the sentient pegasis/nazgul combo since thomann sell the seymour duncans for around £75-80 and most places sell dimarzios for around £70...i read about the illuminators and the people in that thread didn't seem to think it any improvement on the CL/LF...


----------



## asher (Jan 3, 2014)

From my experience with CL/LF in a JP7 (also basswood/maple) through a Mark IV, you might like the LF a lot - it's a pretty great neck pickup that I think would mellow out to jazz very nicely - but the CL isn't going to be tight and biting enough. I never could get a good lower end chug that I liked. Felt a bit too.. honky? Little mushy?


----------



## justallama (Jan 4, 2014)

So maybe LF in the neck, and pick a different pickup in the bridge?


----------



## asher (Jan 4, 2014)

justallama said:


> So maybe LF in the neck, and pick a different pickup in the bridge?



Yeah. If you're tighter on funds, I'd look at DiMarzio/SD for the bridge - from the demos the Nazgul seems like it'd fit the heavy end of things really well for you from SD. I liked my D-Sonic I had in a 1527 a lot on the DiMarzio end, great growl, but I just have this vague sense it might not be totally what you're looking for? and I'm not sure why. I have some experience with an Evo 7 bridge too, which felt ballless on the lows and a little brittle on the highs.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a Pegasus/Sentient pair in my RGD 2127z. Absolutely love them. There is zero harshness from the Pegasus but it is heavy as hell in dropped A. Beautiful for palm mutes and leads, and has a very musical character. The harmonics on it are impressive and it compares well to the Holy Diver. Pretty damn tight too, with plenty of growl. The sentient has a lot of output for a neck pickup and actually has a lot of fatness and depth to it. It's a metal players' neck pickup, but it does have nice warm cleans. Not chimmy, glassy Fender like cleans, but warm and clear. Sounds excellent with the volume rolled back. 

I have put off trying a Juggernaut set because I'm swapping instruments so I can't give an honest comparison. They definitely are not the first mixed magnet pickups, but probably are for the seven/eight string range. I like the character they have: slightly compressed yet warm, lots of weight to the notes, and can still "djent" (kidding). I'm going to run a set in a JEM copy, but I can't say anything else about the sound. 

I'd take the advice to look around at all the options and not just the latest and greatest. I have my favorites (C-Bomb/PK in a JEM, Blackdogs in PRS) I'd never change. But I'll vouch you can't go wrong with the Pegasus/Sentient, or a Nazgul for more ceramic compressed tone. 

Also: Black Winter 7. I have been too busy to switch and AB with my Pegasus, but I'm about to try a Black Winter 7 with Alnico magnet in the bridge. I love the throaty and agressive tone from the clips I've heard, but didn't dig the dryness. I am hoping the AV warms it up a bit, and the output is still high (20.6 k). Youtube some BW 7 clips (only 2 exist) for an idea. Once I get mine in I'll throw a clip on soundcloud to compare. Note they are custom shop so $170 a pop! But Derrick was awesome to work with.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 6, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I have a Pegasus/Sentient pair in my RGD 2127z. Absolutely love them. There is zero harshness from the Pegasus but it is heavy as hell in dropped A. Beautiful for palm mutes and leads, and has a very musical character. The harmonics on it are impressive and it compares well to the Holy Diver. Pretty damn tight too, with plenty of growl. The sentient has a lot of output for a neck pickup and actually has a lot of fatness and depth to it. It's a metal players' neck pickup, but it does have nice warm cleans. Not chimmy, glassy Fender like cleans, but warm and clear. Sounds excellent with the volume rolled back.
> 
> I have put off trying a Juggernaut set because I'm swapping instruments so I can't give an honest comparison. They definitely are not the first mixed magnet pickups, but probably are for the seven/eight string range. I like the character they have: slightly compressed yet warm, lots of weight to the notes, and can still "djent" (kidding). I'm going to run a set in a JEM copy, but I can't say anything else about the sound.
> 
> ...




I know Keith merrow did a video review of the BW and Jason (lonephantom) just did one too.


----------



## justallama (Jan 6, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I have a Pegasus/Sentient pair in my RGD 2127z. Absolutely love them. There is zero harshness from the Pegasus but it is heavy as hell in dropped A. Beautiful for palm mutes and leads, and has a very musical character. The harmonics on it are impressive and it compares well to the Holy Diver. Pretty damn tight too, with plenty of growl. The sentient has a lot of output for a neck pickup and actually has a lot of fatness and depth to it. It's a metal players' neck pickup, but it does have nice warm cleans. Not chimmy, glassy Fender like cleans, but warm and clear. Sounds excellent with the volume rolled back.
> 
> I have put off trying a Juggernaut set because I'm swapping instruments so I can't give an honest comparison. They definitely are not the first mixed magnet pickups, but probably are for the seven/eight string range. I like the character they have: slightly compressed yet warm, lots of weight to the notes, and can still "djent" (kidding). I'm going to run a set in a JEM copy, but I can't say anything else about the sound.
> 
> ...



I think I'd prefer the pegasus over the BW cause I would prefer a lower output, if I need more gain I'd have that on tap on pedals/amps...and I can't afford custom shop!! 

Considering I will probably wire it coil tapped or in parallel in 4th position as use that mainly for my cleans, you reckon the sentient could go really clean without too much messing with the volume knob?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 6, 2014)

justallama said:


> I think I'd prefer the pegasus over the BW cause I would prefer a lower output, if I need more gain I'd have that on tap on pedals/amps...and I can't afford custom shop!!
> 
> Considering I will probably wire it coil tapped or in parallel in 4th position as use that mainly for my cleans, you reckon the sentient could go really clean without too much messing with the volume knob?


 
Mine is coil tapped and it sounds great without cutting any volume. Powerfull but smooth single coil like tone. Harmonically rich. The balance between the two pickups is excellent, either clean or overdriven.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 6, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> I know Keith merrow did a video review of the BW and Jason (lonephantom) just did one too.


 
Good dry amp clip, but it's the 6 string set. Gord Olson and Keith demo the 7 string versions here:


----------

